# Galena Whitebass run.



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

its about that time of year...
has anyone hit it yet? I've been in and out of the hospital for the past month and a half...
3 weeks ago yesterday I had to have a foot of my colon removed!!
so I need my whitebass fix!!
I know the closer to mothers day we get is about the starting time... 
any info would be great!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive seen2/3 reports ondifgeremt social media platforms with a few being caught in galena...


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow! I'm sure its been a rough couple of months for you... Hope everything is good now.
I don't do the whitebass run but will have to make another trip to Erie soon.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Dang, Scott! Hope you are feeling better! 

I haven't seen/heard anything but the northwest ohio forum shows that the run is on up there... assume that our weather would be warmer so it should be going on now or very soon.


----------



## Lannom22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Went last weekend and didn’t see a single fish come out of the water. Mid week saw a few reports of guys catching a few. I’d imagine this weekend and next will be decent. I hope to make it up there Sunday if I do I will report back.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea its been a roller coaster the past month in a half...lol
but i'm doing so much better now..thanks guys 
this is my first week back to work and man its kicking my a$$ lol
thanks for the reports. we might hit the Maumee Sunday depending if the water keep dropping like it is..if not we'll hit Galena.
MI-Mic-Kay let me know if you have a some open seats...Nick still talks about that trip..


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Lannom22 said:


> Went last weekend and didn’t see a single fish come out of the water. Mid week saw a few reports of guys catching a few. I’d imagine this weekend and next will be decent. I hope to make it up there Sunday if I do I will report back.


cool thanks


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

fish4wall said:


> I've been in and out of the hospital for the past month and a half...
> 3 weeks ago yesterday I had to have a foot of my colon removed!!
> so I need my whitebass fix!!
> I know the closer to mothers day we get is about the starting time...
> any info would be great!!


Ouch, I'm familiar with that .. about 8 inches removed here. Glad you're feeling better!

Been about 4 years since mine and I feel a lot better than before.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

flounder said:


> Ouch, I'm familiar with that .. about 8 inches removed here. Glad you're feeling better!
> 
> Been about 4 years since mine and I feel a lot better than before.


thanks...yea i'm trying to get back into the swing of things. but I am in no pain anymore 
how long did it take to get back to normal?


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

Went out Wednesday and got 45 in an hour and half. Water is real low so find deeper water and they are stacked. Not really any size though mostly 8-10 but did catch two at 12


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Duck391 said:


> Went out Wednesday and got 45 in an hour and half. Water is real low so find deeper water and they are stacked. Not really any size though mostly 8-10 but did catch two at 12
> View attachment 261556


cool!! thanks for the report...
nice to see that they are starting...


----------



## Blaster55 (May 10, 2011)

i caught them last week starting thursday and it just got better each day..Found them in the rivers before the first spillway..caught 79 with the girlfriend friday was best.


----------



## Nate660 (Sep 28, 2016)

Where is a good place to park near the creek? Is the best place the lot off of Front St.?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I took my son Nick out Saturday late after noon.
He caught 4 and I got 5. all small males. I bet they'll be in thick by this weekend.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

The mud flats boardwalk was shoulder to shoulder Sunday for the state’s free fishing day. Lots of crappie and white bass taken on bobber setup.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea I drove by and wow it was packed!!


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

fish4wall said:


> thanks...yea i'm trying to get back into the swing of things. but I am in no pain anymore
> how long did it take to get back to normal?


It me took a few months to get strength back in the mid section to a point where I would say I was 100 %.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

flounder said:


> It me took a few months to get strength back in the mid section to a point where I would say I was 100 %.


wow!! my biggest thing is going to the bathroom...A LOT!!!
plus bumps in the road...it doesn't hurt but they feel funny...its hard to explain.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We're heading there after work to see if we can find some. If not we're gonna chase some shallow crappie.


----------



## PACC (Mar 4, 2010)

Went out last evening to the creek. Picked up a small (ok tiny) spotted bass and saw 1 white bass caught between 6-7 guys. I think we need a little bit more time because I saw tons of shad heading upriver. I noticed this last year I didn't start doing good up there until after the shad left. Maybe another 5-7 days?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

PACC said:


> Went out last evening to the creek. Picked up a small (ok tiny) spotted bass and saw 1 white bass caught between 6-7 guys. I think we need a little bit more time because I saw tons of shad heading upriver. I noticed this last year I didn't start doing good up there until after the shad left. Maybe another 5-7 days?


I just left the area. Fished thecreek for 45 min. 3 whitebass. Tons of shad...


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Sounds like I need to hit it with the cast net! I usually have better luck with the white bass at night down there. I catch some during the day but have been there a few nights in the past couple of years that have been really fun! (Fish every 3rd or 4th cast)


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

We hit it yesterday but weren't prepared with waders. Right on the edge of the deep pool and nothing. 2 guys upstream caught one almost every other cast. And yes tons of shad. If you need cut bait you could stock up for the whole year in about 10 minutes


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> We hit it yesterday but weren't prepared with waders. Right on the edge of the deep pool and nothing. 2 guys upstream caught one almost every other cast. And yes tons of shad. If you need cut bait you could stick up for the whole year in about 10 minutes


Lol no waders here,gotta about sac deep looking for crappie inbrush. Waters def still cooler then the air


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Workingman said:


> Sounds like I need to hit it with the cast net! I usually have better luck with the white bass at night down there. I catch some during the day but have been there a few nights in the past couple of years that have been really fun! (Fish every 3rd or 4th cast)


Ever stumble onto any eyes fishing it at nite. My first thought after seeing the shad was saugeye after dark.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I have not caught any, but 2 years ago I was untying my stringer to add a white bass and one lazily swam right by me next to the bank. Saw it in the headlight while undoing the knot. I'm not a very good fisherman though!
Went last night, nothing. Saw very few caught- maybe 3.
I even ventured down to the deeper water. Going this evening with cast net for some shad. I'll have better luck!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Was out at a certain area alone a couple days ago, caught over 60 White Bass plus some SMB (small size), LMB (small size), and decent size Blue Gills. Between a couple beavers and one person that showed up getting close to where I was casting into, the action died down and I just left promptly. I gave an older fellow that arrived nearby a dozen before I left.

Today, was out in one area alone (at least for a while) hitting them again. Caught about 40 plus some SMB. They are definitely there, but being picky (red and chartreuse worked well for the most part). I was going to hand a few from the stringer to someone but this person stalked me until I just decided to leave. From a distance he saw me catching, works his way towards me until he literally was a few feet away from me. Starts off on my left, so I started casting towards my right into another shallow area and he then goes to my right casting into the same spot. Un-freaking real. He was throwing a heavy weighted bobber smacking the water, basically scaring the fish IMO. I almost said something but I was still catching and enjoying the weather, then packed up my gear leaving shortly after to avoid ruining my day. I ended taking a stringer of a dozen upstream and released them (he saw me and didn't look too thrilled). Common courtesy - Nuff Said! 

These upcoming rains should make it even better next week. May have to get out to even more isolated spots if possible to enjoy this run and hit the Crappies in parallel as well. TightLines . Only pic I took of a few early on but also to not reveal my location.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Took a buddy and his friend up there today. The water was lightly stained to clear in some areas; forgot to get a temp but felt on the warmer side. The fish were active, but not as compared to last week. Caught plenty of White Bass (lost count after a couple dozen) plus some small size SMB/LMB. My buddy kept one limit in a bucket which got filled pretty fast; one fish in the bucket jumped out and made it back to the water swimming away ...too hilarious. 

For those asking, I used a red jighead with a red/chartreuse swim - caught them on the same swim including one on my first cast. I would cast out, let it drop (i fairly know the depth to be comfortable), and reel back slowly with the occasional twitch. I'd say make sure you can feel your line as some of these hits are quick. I know you can catch them on almost anything, but i feel comfortable with a swim and/or a tiny crank bait.

Saw plenty of shad busting the water and heard plenty of Quillback upstream chopping the water. It will be interesting with these storms coming, but I may be out in the rain hitting them too - time permitting. My best times chasing them has been in rainy conditions, a couple occasions through the years easily 70 to 100+ hittting them in various areas while raining. On my way leaving, saw a person with I think his two children hitting the water - pointed them in the direction i was catching them but was very happy to see folks with their kids out fishing. Pic of my buddies limit. Be safe and courteous. TightLines.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Has anyone been up to Galena this week? Wondering if the shad were still thick in the creek. I'm looking to pick up some bait.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, was there on Thursday. Plenty of shad! My 8 year old daughter finally figured out how to get the cast net to open, she caught 6 on 2 throws and was so ok excited.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone know if white bass still in the creeks at galena or alum/kilbourne? Debating between wading and boating friday... cotton is falling from the trees and I recall them still in the creeks during it in years past but this has been an odd year. Thanks in advance!


----------

